# Visiting Golden Temple



## satwant (Nov 30, 2008)

Visiting the golden temple has become a very trying time and I am only talkng about queing up to pay my respects to Sri Gurun Granth Sahib Ji. Most of them seem super impatient at the queue. I have always been shoved and overtaken in the queue as though there is a lucky draw prize waiting for the first one to pay their respects.

Further, when kneeling down to the Guruji has become the survival of the fittest and the one who can shove the rest, is able to pay their respects. I am hoping that the gurdwara committe will place lanes so that only an individual is allowed and no possibility of cutting the queue so that there will be a peace of mind during the queue and give time to thos inside to do their prayers. 

Satwant


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a wonderful idea, the last time I visited Amritsar, it is as always a deeply spiritual experience especially for foreign émigrés. The devout silence and oneness running through all devotees and pilgrims to the sacred shrine of Punjab and India is truly part of the enlightening expedition. 

At times I would presume it becomes a hustle and bustle to manoeuvre through the throng. Maybe suggestions should be forwarded to the said committee to implement safety measures so each can have at least 5 seconds to kneel and pay homage to the shrine. It would entail lengthier queues as ushers hurry through homage payers to ensure smooth flow for traffic in what is sometimes an incredibly busy epicentre under extreme hot weather.

Wonderful suggestion. The airport at Amritsar a victory for travellers who had hoped for easier access to the Sikh sacred city is also suffering problems, with flight rerouted to Delhi, from where most Punjabi travellers spend much time travelling upon sometimes precariously dangerous routes from Delhi to Punjab. Maybe airport enabling ease of access suggestion to the appropriate authorities to circumvent the withdrawal of what is a highly well-located airport would be most expedient for future travellers. It is encountering what appear to be political problems in this matter. Good luck in this enterprise.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Nov 30, 2008)

satwant said:


> Visiting the golden temple has become a very trying time and I am only talkng about queing up to pay my respects to Sri Gurun Granth Sahib Ji. Most of them seem super impatient at the queue. I have always been shoved and overtaken in the queue as though there is a lucky draw prize waiting for the first one to pay their respects.
> 
> Further, when kneeling down to the Guruji has become the survival of the fittest and the one who can shove the rest, is able to pay their respects. I am hoping that the gurdwara committe will place lanes so that only an individual is allowed and no possibility of cutting the queue so that there will be a peace of mind during the queue and give time to thos inside to do their prayers.
> 
> Satwant


 
Respected Satwant Ji

I endorse ur views fully.  There must be some remedy, if SGPC could do some thing on this.

Bhul chuk lai maafi ji


----------



## jmanhas (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sure there would be better ways to pay our obeisance. I spent about a week at the Golden Temple -- and could manage to get just 5 mins thanks to the jostling / hustling / shoving.


----------



## Rajbinder35 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a british born sikh and visited India for the first time 5 years ago and I fully agree with all the comments.  I was horrified and shocked at the amount of pushing and shoving that occurred when I queued up to pray at the golden temple.  When I returned to the UK and told everyone of my findings, nearly everyone told me of their similar experiences. 

It is a common problem and I believe that visitors to the temple must be asked to respect each other, and queue patiently.


----------



## jmanhas (Dec 1, 2008)

Not just at the Golden Temple. It happens all over.

I had the privilege to accompany a jatha from Mumbai to Nankana Sahib, as well as other gurudwaras in Pakistan last fort night.

While I am all praises for the arrangements made by the Punjab District Board & Tourism Ministry ( Pakistan) -- the behaviour of Sikh pilgrims was condemnable. Almost 50% of the pilgrims were senior citizens, another 25% were women and kids. 

There was mindless pushing, grabbing, hustling!! I was ashamed of the way most of us behaved, all in the name of Baba Nanak, and his birth centenary celebrations!!


----------



## roopsidhu (May 16, 2010)

SSA
yes a lot is required to be done in this respect. Many people have written requests to SGPC but nothing much has been done in this respect. We have to keep knocking at SGPC door to awake them up.
Roopsidhu


----------

